# Messing with IVMS



## nizon (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried messing with IVMS in their Maxima?
Is this control available via the consult port?

I'm working on a carpc project and would like control over IVMS stuff (locks, windows, etc).
It would be nice not to have to wire in a ton of relays.


----------

